
Show HN: DeepDiff 5 is Here: Delta, Deep Distance of any Python objects and more - seperman
https://zepworks.com/posts/deepdiff-5-released/
======
naqushab
Just awesome stuff. I use it in almost every diff based tool. Works
seamlessly.

------
rkuhl
The numpy support is super impressive, thanks for the great write-up!

------
trungly
DeepDiff makes my life complete.

------
domeplate
Looks awesome, Thanks Zep Works

------
domeplate
Looks awesome, thanks Zep Works

------
sepandr
Awesome!

------
schiang
Looks very useful. Thanks!

------
easythrees77
Cool stuff

------
gozepgo
damn this looks awesome!

